
Brain stimulation technology being used in elite athletics - jtr1
http://spectrum.ieee.org/biomedical/bionics/olympic-athletes-are-electrifying-their-brains-and-you-can-too
======
SCAQTony
Let's stretch the imagination and presume this hyperbole is true, if so, it
would be nothing more than the moral equal of doping.

~~~
lloyd-christmas
Towards the bottom, it mentions that the World Anti-Doping Agency is
monitoring it:

 _if tDCS’s benefits are verified, WADA will judge the technology on two other
criteria: whether it risks the health of the athlete, and whether it violates
“the spirit of sport.” A positive finding in either category is grounds for a
ban._

------
dogma1138
This might be pseudoscience however what will happen when crispr/cas9 gets off
the ground?

You can modify selected DNA segments in selected cells this is going to be
pretty much untraceable.

One can inject them selves with some serum that improves lactic acid
resistance or w/e and there will be no way to detect it.

~~~
arcticfox
You can theoretically test for the vectors and byproducts used to insert the
DNA segments.

Also it seems like you could theoretically sequence an athlete as a baseline
and then compare future segments to their original DNA.

~~~
dogma1138
There are virtually no byproducts to test. And there is nothing to sequence
you can improve your lung tissue only, your artery or heart or a specific
muscle. CRISPR is very selective just taking a swab or a blood sample and
testing it would reveal nothing. Also doing a full sequence for each athlete
is going to be very expensive not to mention that this only works when they
start professionally competing you can dope your kid at a young age and there
is no baseline to compare it too.

------
0xdeadbeefbabe
Musicians ought to be interested too.

------
kolbe
snake oil.

------
Dowwie
It's obviously not working with Ryan Lochte

